# Truvativ BB30 fits in a BBright shell??



## eekase (Nov 10, 2009)

OK, so I'm surfing and investigating BB options on the R5 frame and I stumbled upon this link:
Amazon.com: Truvativ Assembly Mtb/Road Bottom Bracket 30 Bearing: Sports & Outdoors
If you scroll down it says that this BB will fit in a BBright frame (i.e. cervelo R5)
"Product Description
Only Fits BB30 frames and SRAM or Truvativ BB30 cranks.
Supplied in TruVativ packaging
Includes bearings, seals, spacers and wave washer
Spindle and crank bolt not included
Also fits BBright frames (i.e. Cervelo R5)"

Question 1) Why wouldn't a Cannondale SI BB30 crankset fit?
Question 2) Will this Truvativ BB30 bottom bracket really fit in a BBright frame, IOW has anyone tried and can confirm?


----------



## LongIslandTom (Apr 20, 2011)

1) you cannot use a BB30 crankset on a BBRight bike frame. BB30 cranksets are too short-- They are built for 68mm-wide BB shells (BB30 is 68mm). BBRight has a 79mm-wide BB shell.

2) Both BB30 and BBRight use 30mm-diameter crank spindles, which is why you can use the same bearing cartridges for BB30 and BBRight cranksets.

Frankly I find the profusion of press-fit BB systems ridiculous.. BB30, PF30, BB86, BB90, and now BBRight. When will the insanity stop! 

I'm happy with my threaded English 68mm BB (Chris King).


----------



## r_mutt (Aug 8, 2007)

i've read that the sram bb30 cranks will fit bbright. you have to take one spacer out. i would consult the experts on this.


----------



## cityloopcycles (Jun 9, 2010)

i build cervelos up every day. you cannot use bb30 cranks on a bbright frame. just like LongIslandTom said the spindle on bb30 is too short to work. there is no spacer to take out to make it longer.


----------



## illinicyclist (Sep 16, 2007)

cityloopcycles said:


> i build cervelos up every day. you cannot use bb30 cranks on a bbright frame. just like LongIslandTom said the spindle on bb30 is too short to work. there is no spacer to take out to make it longer.


...except for the SRAM S900 (standard) and S950 (compact) BB30 cranksets, which are BBright compatible.


----------



## cityloopcycles (Jun 9, 2010)

the s900/950 is a native bbright crank. It has the 11mm longer spindle so therefore can be used on a bb30 (68mm) frame with the proper adapters.


----------



## illinicyclist (Sep 16, 2007)

cityloopcycles said:


> the s900/950 is a native bbright crank. It has the 11mm longer spindle so therefore can be used on a bb30 (68mm) frame with the proper adapters.


Actually, it's a BB30 crank that predates the introduction of BBright, which happens to work with BBright with a different set of spacers: SRAM and BBRight- What gives? - (3rd and 5th posts). So is the late Zipp VumaQuad. So, there are some existing BB30 cranks that will work with BBright--but most won't.


----------



## r_mutt (Aug 8, 2007)

well, that's good to hear. FWIW, Quarq told me that my S900 powermeter would work if i took a spacer from my S900 out.


----------



## Ruri (Oct 19, 2011)

I know of a carbon crank that is bb30, weights 400 grams, has no weight limit, and the spindle is long enough to fit the BBright.


----------

